# I Fried My Baby!



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I found a printer on sale that will let me rube goldberg a continuous flow system through the color cartridges. It is rather cute. 

I went to install it and folded my halogen desk lamp over my laptop keyboard. I heard the painful screaming as two key caps and part of the housing melted.

I am really careful with tools, computers and things so want to punish myself. Accidents happen I guess. I was reminded of how hot halogens are. And at least it fell on keys I haven't used since needing to program functions into them. 

My laptop is now scarred though. I will not be as attractive to chicks at the coffee shop anymore. Thinking of cradle robbing by the way. I am so damned picky after all though. I stomped what I thought was a cockroach with hair this morning. It turns out it was somebody's tiny inbred, twitchy miniature demi cup poodle. I ran fast and picked the pink perky bow fragments out from between my toes so I would not get blamed.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like a "personal problem"!
Ouch! 

Halogen light? -
Someone I know, had them on the exterior of their duplex.
Light fell down -
Against the cedar siding -
No more duplex!! 
No one got hurt, though! 
"RF"


----------

